# My visit to Zenith, Le Locle



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally I found me some time to write a report about my recent visit to the Zenith factory in Le Locle, Switzerland.

First of all, I'd like to thank Ms. Claire Ferrier for offering me the opportunity.

Ok, here goes, hope you'll enjoy:

My visit to Zenith SA
A factory tour

At Baselworld Claire Ferrier invited me for a factory tour which we planned on May 6th. My wife was very welcome as well. So we drove to our hotel at Neuchatel on May 5th. Driving an Audi A4 it is always a pleasure to drive through Germany and make advantage of the unlimited speed control tracks that still can be found over there.

Zenith had booked a room in Hotel Palafitte for us, a luxury 5 star hotel, built in 2002 for Expo 2002. Definitely worth a next visit.

The next morning after having a great breakfast, we drove to Le Locle. Driving in Switzerland is a challenge with speed changing tracks from 60 to 80, to 100 to 120 Km/h and speed radars every where you look (or forget to look). Speed tickets are HIGH in Switzerland, so I was carefully checking my speed and using the cruise control all the time. I think I got away with it alright 

*The arrival at the Zenith factory*








We arrived a few minutes too soon which gave me time to take some pictures of the outside of the building(s) and the parking area.









You may notice that all text is in French. Le Locle is in the French speaking area of Switzerland (Jura) and very close to the French border.









This sign is on the outside of the main building. It's obvious that George Favrte-Jacot got a plate of his own. After all, he was the one who founded Zenith at a real young age. George was a magnificent and intelligent businessman who very quickly understood how to get the right workers, to produce watches and travel the world.









One of the many, many awards Zenith has received over the years. Zenith claims to be THE most awarded brand of all ages. At Baselworld there was too little space inside and outside the booth to show them all.

After a nice cup of coffee and a chat with Claire, we started our tour. First department was the "concepteur's". Here the first designs and concepts are worked out and tested by the "creme-de-la-creme" of all watchmakers.


















And the "creme-de-la-creme" sure knows what Zenith watch to wear while "on duty".









In the background of the picture above you see a computer screen which holds several small images. They all are movies, recorded by a high speed camera and played in the most slow setting. This way Zenith is able to test the functioning of a watch, like how the second hand of the chrono function goes back to "12". It was amazing to see what you can't see with the bear eye. This test is used to modify and fine-tune every possible part of the functioning of a watch. An amazing experience.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_LB3jCJmJh04/TcVi6bHRRlI/AAAAAAAAbOA/VnuXDUDkoEo/s912/DSC_0610.JPG
A prototype movement of the Zenith Christophe Colombe watch (Mr. Dufour was wearing one at Baselworld). The watch was shown to the public back in 2008 and launched in 2010.










Believe it or not, Zenith not only produces movements and watches, they also produce their own tools, like special screwdrivers. Only one man is capable of producing these tools, made out of the best and strongest alloy. One of the reasons Zenith produces his own tools is because outsourcing them would take too much of their time.

















Speaking about producing movements, you probably have no idea about all the parts and bits needed for them and the various stages to produce the right plates.

































Decoration work is not only done from an esthetical point of view. It influences the working of the watch and it's also more complicated as the weight of the decorated components changes.

























The only workspace that is airconditioned because of the lowest temperatures in winter (-20 Celsius) and highest (+30 Celsius) in summer, is where the computer driven workbenches produce numerous Zenith components. Here the work goes on 24/7 in three shifts.

















Some of the tools used in these machines are produced by Zenith.









Controls are being done by computerized systems









and some by hand









The steel department where not only steel components are produced, but also the stamping tools Zenith uses to produce their own components.

























Bigger or smaller, Zenith is capable in producing all they need

































The next stop is at the pre-assembling room where also the rubies are being placed in the movements.

























And of course one of the most important stages in the producting of the watch is the department where the quality control takes place.

















And when all has been checked, the final assembly work can take place. 

















Here the Pilot is being assembled.

























What department makes a man's heart beat faster you think? Correct, the "Haute Horlogerie" department. Recognize the movement?









Tourbillon:









Minute repeater:









Forgive the shaking (too excited...), but hear that sound!





Alarm:









And one more, turn up the volume!





And finally back to _Quiet and Peace_:









And after a great lunch we ended a great visit and a great tour. Thank you Zenith!










Our next stops were at the Horlogerie Museums of Le Locle and La Chaud de Fonds.

- COPYRIGHT WATCHUSEEK.com FOR ALL CONTENT -


----------



## flathead59 (Dec 30, 2009)

Outstanding Ernie, thanks for taking us along!!

Mark


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

Ernie,

Much appreciated report, worth the wait. Any insights into what the future may bring from Zenith?


----------



## jmos (May 13, 2011)

Great report! Makes sense they're using crystal case backs. It would be a shame if you couldn't see any of the 'magic' inside the watch.

Thank you very much!

Hans


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for sharing Mr Ern, very cool stuff
I can only imagine how much you were  in there - haha, I know I'd be


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Very nice Ernie, thanks for the time and effort! I really liked the tour and the sound of the repeater.

By the way, have you heard anything from our old forum friend Marc?

All the best and thanks!

Dan


----------



## ducatidoc (Oct 12, 2009)

Great write up. I can see why it took so long to get it together. Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a great report. Very inspiring and informative. And great pictures too!


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the really nice report and excellent pictures, Ernie!


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Great report Ernie. One question did they talk any about this new material for the Stratos called Alchron? Supposedly it is black all the way through, but there is absolutely nothing of substance on the web.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Not mentioned, didn't ask, but will do by email right now.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow, I got an answer almost instantly after I sent the question by email. Zenith, and specifically Claire Ferrier, you rock!

Ok, here goes:


> El Primero Stratos Flyback
> The Stratos Flyback comes in four other models: a steel version, a highly resistant black Alchron version, and two different black Alchron and gold versions. Alchron was specifically developed for the aeronautical industry and for automobile racing, but this hi-tech alloy is now being used in watchmaking. Its magnetic permeability is 50 times lower than that of steel. This material is also especially resistant to corrosion and boasts very impressive mechanical characteristics. Its Vickers hardness number is 210 HV. Before being integrated into the design of the Stratos, the Alchron was subjected to a battery of tests: its corrosion- resistance was tested in saline mists, tropical climates and artificial perspiration were simulated, and its impact-resistance was tested with a pendulum striker (a hammer-like steel pendulum fixed to the end of a swinging arm that drops down and hits the case head-on at full force). It goes without saying that the true goal of these tests was to provide the high-precision El Primero caliber with the best high-strength alloy technology available.


Additional information from Claire:


> I can also tell you that the box is fully constructed in Alchron meaning that if you scratch it, it stays black.











Picture courtesy of Ariel Adams, ablogtoread.com


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Very cool! Thanks for the follow-up info on the Alchron.

Cheers!
Dan


----------



## Rickr23 (May 29, 2008)

Fantastic report and pics! Love the videos, too. Little attention is payed to Zeniths alarm and repetition minute models. Interesting that there's that spinning wheel, too, I didn't know that. 
Great work!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

very good report and nice pics ernie:-!thanks for sharing


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank Ernie! That is a very detailed response. Looks like you have established a great relationship with the folks at Zenith.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## mickmo92 (Jun 18, 2010)

Awsome report! This is really interesting to see. Thank you for sharing. 

Kindly regards,

Mick Mooren


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome, your so lucky.


----------



## mrbill2mrbill2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ernie

Thanks for sharing you most enviable tour.

After viewing, it makes one proud to be an owner of such an exguisite time piece - a Zenith.

MrBill


----------



## toptime (Nov 26, 2009)

Wow, I think that this is real paradise for all "watch junkies"


----------



## zarathustra812 (Apr 16, 2011)

great thread. thanks for sharing.


----------



## el segundo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone know*

what the figure is now?


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



el segundo said:


> what the figure is now?


According to what I read in an article, 25000 a year:



> With the nomination of Jean-Frédéric Dufour in June 2009, the brand enjoyed a rapid return to its roots. Passing from some 800 references to 50 (112 with the other in-house movement, the Elite), the El Primero once again became the beating heart of Zenith, the centre of its attentions. The brand would now fully capitalize on its glorious past as a manufacture.
> And this seems to be working rather well, according to Dufour. Since December 2009, the brand has seen 50 per cent growth, and its numbers are 'in the black' with a production that we can safely estimate to be around 25,000 pieces per year.


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

another interesting quote from the article :



> Dufour goes on to explain, "We must be up to the level of this history, at the height of the 2,333 prizes awarded by the Observatory and the 297 patents recorded by the brand. With the demand for precision and reliability primordial for us, the decoration of our pieces only represents five to ten per cent of their value, while at some brands, this may climb to 50 per cent of their value. I believe, with others such as Rolex, for example, that an excess of decoration is sometimes the enemy of precision. For instance, to hand bevel-as skilful as it may be-a steel part that comes out of a CNC machine adjusted to the nearest micron may be nonsense and a source of perturbation in the precision that we strive for so dearly."


Here is a link to the full article : www.europastar.com/magazine/features/1004082914-the-swiss-watch-planet-in-movement.html


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

Interesting article. Dufour certainly knows how to stay on message. While I'm not sorry to hear that he does not plan to take Zenith too "haute," I do regret that he had to use the "R" word. Zenith has a different potential IMO, and making it a Rolex wannabe is frankly selling it short. I'd have been happier to see him use something like JLC as an analogous house.


----------



## el segundo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



LouS said:


> Interesting article. Dufour certainly knows how to stay on message. While I'm not sorry to hear that he does not plan to take Zenith too "haute," I do regret that he had to use the "R" word. Zenith has a different potential IMO, and making it a Rolex wannabe is frankly selling it short. I'd have been happier to see him use something like JLC as an analogous house.


I agree with Dufour that Zenith shouldn't aim to produce Geneva Seal finished movements as it's not part of the Zenith heritage and others do it better. And I don't mind the Rolex comparison myself. I'd like to see Zenith selling watches that offer superb movements, good finish, good cases, fairly conservative styling, nothing too flashy. Who does this best? Yep, the big R. I'd eventually aim to price Zenith watches at a similar price point to Rolex for steel watches i.e. 4 - 8K. Where I would distinguish Zenith from Rolex would be that Zenith offers panache through models like the Striking 10th while Rolex is happy to be more 'safe'


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



LouS said:


> Interesting article. Dufour certainly knows how to stay on message. While I'm not sorry to hear that he does not plan to take Zenith too "haute," I do regret that he had to use the "R" word. Zenith has a different potential IMO, and making it a Rolex wannabe is frankly selling it short. I'd have been happier to see him use something like JLC as an analogous house.


Lou, in an earlier article: The New Man: Zenith CEO Jean-Frédéric Dufour | WatchTime.com, Dufour referred to IWC (because of its design & philosophy) and JLC (as a 100% manufacture) as the two houses he considered to be Zenith's most important competitors. Don't get too hung up on his reference to Rolex!

Chris


----------



## vbomega (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

I think the reference to R. was to give an example that is well known and illustrates an opposing philosophy.


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

Actually, that whole several part series of articles was good reading - an industry-wide survey of the consequences of Hayek's decision to stop supplying movement parts outside of Swatch. The tone was upbeat, and the sense was that Hayek's prediction that it would be good for the industry might come true. SV, thanks for the link. Regarding Rolex, it doens't upset me all that much, I just hope that Dufour is shooting a tad higher - IWC and JLC are more like it. Zenith will never have the name recognition and broad cachet that Rolex has, but it does have a reputation for precision, one legendary movement, excellent fit and finish, heritage, and now a stable of broadly appealing designs that it can capitalize on to build some appeal beyond aficionados.


----------



## el segundo (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



LouS said:


> Actually, that whole several part series of articles was good reading - an industry-wide survey of the consequences of Hayek's decision to stop supplying movement parts outside of Swatch. The tone was upbeat, and the sense was that Hayek's prediction that it would be good for the industry might come true. SV, thanks for the link. Regarding Rolex, it doens't upset me all that much, I just hope that Dufour is shooting a tad higher - IWC and JLC are more like it. Zenith will never have the name recognition and broad cachet that Rolex has, but it does have a reputation for precision, one legendary movement, excellent fit and finish, heritage, and now a stable of broadly appealing designs that it can capitalize on to build some appeal beyond aficionados.


Very well put


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



LouS said:


> Actually, that whole several part series of articles was good reading - an industry-wide survey of the consequences of Hayek's decision to stop supplying movement parts outside of Swatch. The tone was upbeat, and the sense was that Hayek's prediction that it would be good for the industry might come true. SV, thanks for the link. Regarding Rolex, it doens't upset me all that much, I just hope that Dufour is shooting a tad higher - IWC and JLC are more like it. Zenith will never have the name recognition and broad cachet that Rolex has, but it does have a reputation for precision, one legendary movement, excellent fit and finish, heritage, and now a stable of broadly appealing designs that it can capitalize on to build some appeal beyond aficionados.


Well, it will be interesting if we can keep track. Dufour replaced his predecessor because sales were not what they were supposed to be given the "makeover" the watches got. I would hate to have seen the advert bill for those years!!! Dufour will be as easily replaced if the sales are not what they should be. Even though no one has said it, Zenith's goal is to sell watches, and plenty of them. Their goal is not to become the next JLC.

I am hoping that their changed approach will produce an iconic "looking" watch that takes them to the next level. I would hope they are working on something that they can unveil when they reach the next level. While an iconic looking watch may not be what we want, it may generate enough cash to propel them forward. As an example, I would trot out the oft used desire of a re-made cal. 135. :-!

Oh, as an aside, can someone explain to me when IWC reached a status that allows them to be mentioned on the same line as JLC? This is not meant to be a pot shot at IWC, but the only IWC I own has a JLC movement in it, and yes, it was made in the last 10 years. I am aware of some of their newer movements like that for the big pilot watch and portuguese, but I was not aware they had gotten close to JLC. And yes, an instant message is fine. I am not trying to subvert the thread. :-d

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



D N Ravenna said:


> Oh, as an aside, can someone explain to me when IWC reached a status that allows them to be mentioned on the same line as JLC? This is not meant to be a pot shot at IWC, but the only IWC I own has a JLC movement in it, and yes, it was made in the last 10 years. I am aware of some of their newer movements like that for the big pilot watch and portuguese, but I was not aware they had gotten close to JLC. And yes, an instant message is fine. I am not trying to subvert the thread. :-d


I think this has a little to do with history. JLC has always made a lot of calibres and supplied a lot of the top brands (PP, VC, AP) but before the quartz crisis, they were not considered all that hot. Maybe because their movements were not that rugged - I haven't heard too much of a positive nature about their Cal. 889 and the later Cal. 899 from the experts. IWC on the other hands had the Cal. 8x2/8x21 series which were considered some of the best the Swiss industry had produced (from what I read). Since then, of course, the situation has reversed rather - but IWC still retain and live off their "cult" image.

This seems to be related to Zenith's status. I firmly believe that the Zenith movements have always been at least as good and in many decades better than e.g. the Rolex calibres. Also better than most of the other brands. On the other hand, Zenith have never had any iconic *watches *- they only had excellent *movements*. Therefore, they never achieved a wide ranging cult status which the others live off nowadays (IWC: Ingenieur, "Große Fliegeruhr", Mark IX-XII; Rolex: Submariner, Explorer, GMT-Master; etc.). In some ways, it's a good thing since Zenith watches are unlikely to be worn by the watch morons of the world, on the other hand, it does make it more difficult for Zenith to struggle along.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## vbomega (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

I don't know how famous the IWC brand is in Europe, but in US it is not widely known by the "watch morons". Rolex, Breitling and Tag Heuer are.


----------



## John Chris (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*

I should point out that as a self-confessed watch moron of long standing, I DO wear Zeniths (and JLC... and (vintage) Rolex... and occasionally [gasp] even Universal Geneve and Omega!).

Chris :-s


----------



## LouS (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Notice in this report that Zenith was producing 100,000 watches per annum in 1901 - does anyone*



John Chris said:


> I should point out that as a self-confessed watch moron of long standing, I DO wear Zeniths (and JLC... and (vintage) Rolex... and occasionally [gasp] even Universal Geneve and Omega!).
> 
> Chris :-s


Sorry Chris, if you know enough about watches to designate yourself a watch moron, you are by definition NOT a watch moron. Henceforth known as John Chris' Paradox.


----------



## jermyzy (Aug 19, 2007)

Do they offer tours to the public? Or only to the VIPs of the WIS community? Seriously...if they offer tours to the public, I would love to make a trip to there one day.


----------



## CH-dmath (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread but I just discovered it and found it very interesting. A couple of questions. First, does anyone have copies of the two articles that were linked in replies above (interviews with Monsieur Dufour)? Both links are now broken. Second, does Zenith make all of the parts in their movements? An AD once told me that JLC makes everything it the strap and the box. Maybe a slight exaggeration but it makes the point. What about Zenith?


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

That was most enjoyable - thanks!


----------



## sempervivens (Sep 24, 2006)

CH-dmath said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but I just discovered it and found it very interesting. A couple of questions. First, does anyone have copies of the two articles that were linked in replies above (interviews with Monsieur Dufour)? Both links are now broken. Second, does Zenith make all of the parts in their movements? An AD once told me that JLC makes everything it the strap and the box. Maybe a slight exaggeration but it makes the point. What about Zenith?


Here is one of the articles for you :

The Swiss watch planet in movement

Enjoy


----------



## CH-dmath (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks very much for that link. Enjoyable read.


----------



## astate (Dec 31, 2011)

Are Zenith watches 100% made in Switzerland or are some bits outsourced to countries like China etc?


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

No parts are made in China. The cases are made by a cooperating company inside LVMH (they also supply TAG Heuer), a few special parts like the hairspring are made by specialists inside the Swiss watch industry and the dial and hands are outsourced to other Swiss companies. The rest - plates, bridges, screws, gears, springs - are all made by Zenith and the whole lot are assembled in Le Locle.

Hartmut Richter


----------



## astate (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks Hartmut, thats good to know that the watches are fully swiss made


----------



## CH-dmath (Mar 20, 2012)

Hartmut Richter said:


> No parts are made in China. The cases are made by a cooperating company inside LVMH (they also supply TAG Heuer), a few special parts like the hairspring are made by specialists inside the Swiss watch industry and the dial and hands are outsourced to other Swiss companies. The rest - plates, bridges, screws, gears, springs - are all made by Zenith and the whole lot are assembled in Le Locle.


Great to know. Not quite at the self-sufficiency level of JLC but quite impressive. Thanks.


----------



## SHady (Apr 18, 2012)

Amazing.
Now i love my Zenith even more.


----------



## Vic69er (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow what a great presentation, very nice write-up and beautiful pictures.


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

What a dream trip that must've been for you Ernie! I don't think I've ever seen such a thorough behind the scenes photo tour like this before of any watch company. Very well done sir...


----------



## kingblackbolt (Jan 4, 2008)

That's very interesting... I wonder how many other "Swiss" companies can make the same claim?



Hartmut Richter said:


> No parts are made in China. The cases are made by a cooperating company inside LVMH (they also supply TAG Heuer), a few special parts like the hairspring are made by specialists inside the Swiss watch industry and the dial and hands are outsourced to other Swiss companies. The rest - plates, bridges, screws, gears, springs - are all made by Zenith and the whole lot are assembled in Le Locle.
> 
> Hartmut Richter


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Most, I think. The big question is not how many parts are made in China or elsewhere outside Switzerland, the big question is: what parts are really made by the company that makes the movement?!

Traditionally, the Swiss watchmaking industry has always relied on external suppliers. This is the same as the automobile industry - even if you buy a Mercedes, the electronics are from Bosch, the washers are from this or the other company, and so on. Rolex claims to make almost if not actually everything themselves but I wonder whether this is really true. Even if it is, it only becomes economical at the horrendous output of theirs (ca. 750000 watches per annum) which removes any trace of exclusiveness and the "special" aura from their products (sorry - to me, a Rolex is just another watch! But Omega are going down the same road, if it weren't for the co-axial escapement.....). I rather suspect that Zenith don't make their own rubies, I know that they don't have the capability of making hairsprings, I imagine that they get their mainsprings from elsewhere too. But all these suppliers are Swiss - or Zenith wouldn't get the stuff from them. And they don't need to get the stuff from China since it is all readily available in Switzerland. And most other mid to high end watch companies in Switzerland are in the same boat.

In the end, it gets down to the question of what a "_manufacture_" movement really is. Zenith movements are definitely manufacture since they have been designed and are assembled and most parts made on site. Corum call themselves a manufacture but they have only one such movement: the "Golden Bridge" movement, and that was designed by Vincent Calabrese. I am not aware offhand of a company designing a movement but getting others to make it for them but would you call that a _manufacture _movement? The point is that there is no clear distinction - there is more of a gradual scale. The fact of the matter is, however, that Zenith are pretty high up that scale, and have (almost) always been there.

Hartmut Richter


----------

